# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Visolie past in ieder gezond dieet

## FRANCOIS580

Gezond eten met een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding houdt ons zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk jong, gezond en in conditie. Hou je van gezond eten en gezonde voeding, dan is vis erg belangrijk. Wetenschappers raden immers niet voor niets aan om minstens twee en beter nog driemaal per week vis op je menu te plaatsen. Vis is rijk aan visolie en onverzadigde vetzuren. Vis en visolie past dan ook in ieder gezond dieet en speelt tevens een belangrijke rol in gezond afslanken. Maar wat doet visolie nog meer om je gezondheid te bevorderen en in stand te houden?

Gezond eten en het eten van vette vis is ongetwijfeld een belangrijk aspect van een gezond voedingspatroon. Vis bevat hoge concentraties omega 3 vetzuren, bijzonder doeltreffend tegen heel wat levensbedreigende aandoeningen als hart- en vaatziekten. Visolie en omega 3 – 6 – 9 houden ook je geheugen jong en gezond en zijn een belangrijk wapen tegen dementie. Een tekort aan deze gezonde vetzuren is oorzaak van ernstige gezondheidsproblemen, waaronder allerlei gewrichtsaandoeningen als reuma, artrose en artritis en hart- en vaatziekten. Je lichaam is zelf niet in staat omega 3 vetzuren aan te maken, maar deze vetzuren zijn wel onmisbaar om goed te functioneren.

*Dagelijkse hoeveelheid vetzuren*
Allerlei gezondheidsinstanties en verbruikersorganisaties adviseren een dagelijkse hoeveelheid van minstens 450 milligram visvetzuren. Dit is mogelijk door regelmatig (vette) vis te eten, maar ook door voedingssupplementen met visolie. Met deze voedingssupplementen ben je in staat je gezonde omega 3 vetzuren op niveau te houden. Er zijn verschillende voedingssupplementen met visolie beschikbaar die aangepast zijn aan ieders leeftijd. Er zijn voedingssupplementen met een aangepaste dosis voor zowel kinderen als voor senioren en zwangere vrouwen.

*De voordelen van visolie*
Visvetzuren zijn gezond, zéker voor je hart en een jong en gezond geheugen. Visolie is je beste wapen tegen.../...

Lees verder...

----------

